# Tivo Mini Wifi Adapter



## jaselzer

I have written 3 times to Tivo support asking when the new Tivo Mini wifi adapter will be made available. Each time, I get a response asking me what adapter? And then they send me a form where you can fill in requesting new features, etc.

When the left foot does not know what the right foot is doing, you can be assured that Tivo is not longed for this world in any meaningful way. This is the height of incompetence.


----------



## JoeKustra

Stick around for a while. It will get higher.


----------



## jaselzer

Ouch


----------



## JoeKustra

jaselzer said:


> Ouch


Sorry. I will be buying one once they are released. I have two Mini A93 on RE6500 and a Mini VOX with a DAP-1650. I get about 99.9% reliability with a Netgear R8300 router on the floor below.


----------



## jaselzer

I am not sure why my Luxul bridge which is about 10' feet from my access point will still allow the mini to time out once in awhile. But it works pretty well, so no real complaints. I will definitely buy the adapter if and when it is released


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter


----------



## JoeKustra

jaselzer said:


> I am not sure why my Luxul bridge which is about 10' feet from my access point will still allow the mini to time out once in awhile. But it works pretty well, so no real complaints. I will definitely buy the adapter if and when it is released


Is there an error number when the Mini has a "time out"?


----------



## jaselzer

No, it is just the spinning wheel thing that shows that my connection is not good


----------



## jaselzer

Just want to say that it would be nice if Tivo gave an updated indication when they will release the wifi adapter.


----------



## JoeKustra

jaselzer said:


> Just want to say that it would be nice if Tivo gave an updated indication when they will release the wifi adapter.


RSN

Just my opinion, but I think they tried to use it and found out it sucks. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## jaselzer

RSN?


----------



## jaselzer

Oh RSN means Real Soon Now. LoL, I assume you are being sarcastic?


----------



## JoeKustra

jaselzer said:


> Oh RSN means Real Soon Now. LoL, I assume you are being sarcastic?


I was. All abbreviations have a link in my signature. But I am serious: when it's for sale, I will buy one.


----------



## jaselzer

I will buy one also. But I am somewhat dubious as to whether it will ever come out. Even when I contact support, they have no idea what item I am asking about.


----------



## pfiagra

jaselzer said:


> I will buy one also. But I am somewhat dubious as to whether it will ever come out. Even when I contact support, they have no idea what item I am asking about.


Why should TiVo support have info on a product when the release date for a product still in development has not even been officially announced?

It was demonstrated at an industry event and shared by an industry insider that the product was slated for a midyear release. TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Slated For Midyear Release @ $60


----------



## jaselzer

"Officially announced", which it has been.


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> "Officially announced", which it has been.


Now we just need, "officially fulfilled and offered."


----------



## jaselzer

So..........anyone............you think Tivo is actually releasing this item? Been several months now since they announced it, lol. Those are signs of dysfunction within Tivo. Too bad.


----------



## krkaufman

jaselzer said:


> So..........anyone............you think Tivo is actually releasing this item? Been several months now since they announced it, lol. Those are signs of dysfunction within Tivo. Too bad.


As detailed in all the articles on the product announcement in the thread previously linked:


krkaufman said:


> TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter


... it was slated for a mid-year release, and last time I checked it was just May. So there's dysfunction, sure, but maybe not just within TiVo.


----------



## jaselzer

LoL, your implication is not particularly required.


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> So..........anyone............you think Tivo is actually releasing this item? Been several months now since they announced it, lol. Those are signs of dysfunction within Tivo. Too bad.


The article/blog items I've seen (back from January) said either a mid-year or a second-quarter release (I also seem to recall Spring, but I may have translated that in my mind). The way tech. products (including development, testing, and manufacture, as well as delivery) and public mentions and announcements go,* I'd be way happy for that to be the case here--only another month-and-a-half until the end of the second quarter. 

* Ever seen Kickstarter, lol?


----------



## JoeKustra

My cable company is rolling out TiVo (Arris/Bolt+) and Mini (VOX) boxes this month. No mention of a Mini WiFi adapter.

Service Electric Cablevision | TiVo

"May" got changed to "Summer".


----------



## genebopp

I have been using one of these for years. Every once in a while it stumbles and and you have restart the show, but it picks up right where you left off.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cisco-Li...Uz4YmVVn-az213PU3MObo2aLPgUw0PLkaAvmqEALw_wcB


----------



## jaselzer

I suppose given the problems that Tivo is experiencing and the turmoil, that the adapter is "dead before arrival".


----------



## JoeKustra

jaselzer said:


> I suppose given the problems that Tivo is experiencing and the turmoil, that the adapter is "dead before arrival".


I would have loved to be in that beta.


----------



## jaselzer

JoeKustra said:


> I would have loved to be in that beta.


Me too. At least you would have one. Perhaps the only one. I am pretty confident that TiVo is just going to silently drop any conversation of this item. I cannot imagine many minis actually got sold, so why blow cash on an item that only a small group of people will buy.


----------



## JoeKustra

jaselzer said:


> I cannot imagine many minis actually got sold, so why blow cash on an item that only a small group of people will buy.


The Mini VOX is a complete redesign. I guess they had some people left over from that project that they didn't want to fire. I have three active Mini, including one VOX. All use a "WiFi Adapter", which the world just calls a wireless bridge. It's not a plug and play job. The networking has greatly improved over the last few years. TiVo forgot one thing: they don't control the most important part - the router. My cable company is supposed to start renting the (Arris) Bolt+ this summer and the Mini. They chose eeros as their connection solution.


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> I suppose given the problems that Tivo is experiencing and the turmoil, that the adapter is "dead before arrival".


I wouldn't assume that--I also can see it as something to show that the company is continuing on with innovation, and succeeding.*

* Yes, I'm going to be optimistic.


----------



## jaselzer

End of second quarter, no adapter!


----------



## krkaufman

6 days to go.


----------



## JoeKustra

Kind of makes me wonder. Will it ever happen? But if it does happen, it should be perfect after all this time.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> Kind of makes me wonder. Will it ever happen? But if it does happen, it should be perfect after all this time.


Such a kidder.


----------



## jaselzer

Not happening(imho)


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> Not happening(imho)


You're just saying that because you know that as soon as you do, it'll come out.


----------



## jaselzer

Ohhhhhhhhh, I would love to be wrong. But I think not in this particular case, sadly.


----------



## JoeKustra

Very sad.


----------



## Mikeguy

OK, it's now officially late, at least under one of the original time schemes.

I'll give 'em a bonus 3 days, figuring that there's going to be a Fourth of July roll-out.


----------



## jaselzer

Just...sad. And completely indicative of a company on the verge of dysfunction.


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> Just...sad. And completely indicative of a company on the verge of dysfunction.


In a separate thread here, a poster noted that TiVo uses a quarterly system that starts in February--by that reckoning, TiVo "has" through this month. And back when the WiFi adapter first was being discussed, the timing also had been mentioned as mid-Summer--that gives TiVo this month and next.

Regardless, tech. companies--as well as TiVo--are notorious for not "meeting" time estimates--not necessarily anything different here . . . .


----------



## jaselzer

Any company that announces a product and indicates its release date and then says virtually nothing about it subsequently is suspect. If I had a reasonable alternative to the Tivo, I would go for it. The Tivo is very expensive, their 4K handshake is too problematic, their streaming solutions are bad. The basic concept of Tivo is great. I love the product and I loved them decades ago, but they have fallen behind(Blackberry anyone?). They should have long ago somehow combined their cable and streaming capabilities as a gestalt type response to Roku, etc. But they did not, the streaming is barely an afterthought


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> Any company that announces a product and indicates its release date and then says virtually nothing about it subsequently is suspect.


I probably wouldn't--there just are too many variables and uncertainties.


----------



## JoeKustra

I have patience. I have curiosity too. When it happens, it happens.


----------



## jaselzer

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## jaselzer

Sigh


----------



## RMSko

Any updates?


----------



## krkaufman

RMSko said:


> Any updates?


Newp.

Products reportedly in the pipeline...

Mini Wireless Adapter
TiVo app for Streamers (Apple TV, etc)
Series 7 TiVo Edge for Cable DVR
Series 7 TiVo Edge for OTA DVR
TiVo Bridge Plus


----------



## jaselzer

The mini wireless adapter was due quite some time ago based on Tivo's own press release. I am dubious as to whether it is actually coming since TiVo has not uttered a word regarding it since 8 months ago. 


krkaufman said:


> Newp.
> 
> Products reportedly in the pipeline...
> 
> Mini Wireless Adapter
> TiVo app for Streamers (Apple TV, etc)
> Series 7 TiVo Edge for Cable DVR
> Series 7 TiVo Edge for OTA DVR
> TiVo Bridge Plus


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> *The mini wireless adapter was due quite some time ago *based on Tivo's own press release. I am dubious as to whether it is actually coming since TiVo has not uttered a word regarding it since 8 months ago.


Not_ quite_ the case: as best I recall, it was "said" to be coming in the second quarter (and TiVo's quarter system, we have been told, begins in February, not January) or mid-year. I don't recall if_ TiVo itself_ provided those estimates--I've seen them in industry blogs from 3rd parties such as Dave Zatz of zatznotfunny.com. (Do you have the TiVo press release you mention? I don't recall and can't find it.) Regardless, in my humble experience, tech. release announcements rarely are 100% accurate esp. as to timing, for a myriad of reasons (not all of them nefarious, lol). Edit: I did just find a mid-January 2019 Forbes article stating, "The new TiVo Mini wifi adapter is coming in a few months."

Speaking of which, from this past Friday:


davezatz said:


> I believe release is near...


----------



## RMSko

Mikeguy said:


> Not_ quite_ the case: as best I recall, it was "said" to be coming in the second quarter (and TiVo's quarter system, we have been told, begins in February, not January) or mid-year. I don't recall if_ TiVo itself_ provided those estimates--I've seen them in industry blogs from 3rd parties such as Dave Zatz of zatznotfunny.com. (Do you have the TiVo press release you mention? I don't recall and can't find it.) Regardless, in my humble experience, tech. release announcements rarely are 100% accurate esp. as to timing, for a myriad of reasons (not all of them nefarious, lol). Edit: I did just find a mid-January 2019 Forbes article stating, "The new TiVo Mini wifi adapter is coming in a few months."
> 
> Speaking of which, from this past Friday:


Maybe they meant second quarter of 2020


----------



## krkaufman

RMSko said:


> Maybe they meant second quarter of 2020


Maybe they got mixed-up and actually meant they were going to release a new MoCA adapter, not wireless.

MoCa 2.0 Adapter - TiVo Bridge Plus | High Speed Network Adapter


----------



## jaselzer

Sad...on the part of TiVo imho.


----------



## JoeKustra

Maybe, viewing the picture from Mr. Zatz, it just an old Roku case filled with old pin ball machine parts.


----------



## jaselzer

Beyond sad


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> Beyond sad


I'd say, just sit back and wait the process out. It would be lovely for August-September-October.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> I'd say, just sit back and wait the process out. It would be lovely for August-September-October.


2019.


----------



## shwru980r

I'm thinking the only use case for using a mini with a wireless adapter is in a room that isn't wired for coax or ethernet. Even if the four tuner host tivo doesn't have a moca bridge, the cost of buying the moca bridge will probably be about the same as the wireless adapter. But the MOCA bridge is more complicated to set up requiring a POE filter and splitting the coax at the host.


----------



## JoeKustra

Another use: something to play with.


----------



## lar01

And let's not forget the announced TiVo apps that are supposed to be coming out over the next few months for three or four streaming boxes. TiVo will launch apps for Roku, Apple TV, and Fire TV later this year
New TiVo apps will let you watch live TV on Apple TV, Fire TV, and Roku boxes


----------



## pfiagra

lar01 said:


> And let's not forget the announced TiVo apps that are supposed to be coming out over the next few months for three or four streaming boxes. TiVo will launch apps for Roku, Apple TV, and Fire TV later this year
> New TiVo apps will let you watch live TV on Apple TV, Fire TV, and Roku boxes


Let's hope TiVo doesn't forget.


----------



## jaselzer

pfiagra said:


> Let's hope TiVo doesn't forget.


Forget....forget what? I cannot remember that TiVo announced a wireless mini adapter then pretended not to have done so. .
The TiVo app, though certainly welcome, are going to have a lower quality experience than watching on TiVo hardware. I'm not complaining, I think the apps are a great idea. I'm just saying they do not take the place of the promised wireless adapter.


----------



## pfiagra

jaselzer said:


> Forget....forget what? I cannot remember that TiVo announced a wireless mini adapter then pretended not to have done so. .
> The TiVo app, though certainly welcome, are going to have a lower quality experience than watching on TiVo hardware. I'm not complaining, I think the apps are a great idea. I'm just saying they do not take the place of the promised wireless adapter.


My comment was tongue-in-cheek, but I was harking back to these two TiVo "products":

TiVo Mega

TiVo Mantis OTA DVR Slated for a CES Reveal


----------



## Mikeguy

OK, TiVo, we're now in September and on the cusp of Fall (in 2-1/2 weeks)--where's the device? @JoeKustra is starting to get ticked.


----------



## JoeKustra

Meets expectations. My cable company is offering TiVo, but chose eero for the "whole home" solution.


----------



## jaselzer

My useless two cents: Tivo is prioritizing operator level hardware and software because it is where their future profitability will come from, not the retail side. So I might guess that this adapter is so far down on the priority list it wont happen.


----------



## Mikeguy

jaselzer said:


> My useless two cents: Tivo is prioritizing operator level hardware and software because it is where their future profitability will come from, not the retail side. So I might guess that this adapter is so far down on the priority list it wont happen.


Nah.


----------



## donsullivan

I guess I should assume that this WiFi adapter is not going actually be delivered at this point? It seems like another of those vaporware things that get announced and then never acknowledged again. TiVo’s radio silence seems to indicate I should start searching for Plan C


----------



## jaselzer

I do not think that the wifi adapter fits at all in to their future plans so I think that your assumption is more than reasonable. I have been running my Mini off of a wifi range extender and so far it works perfectly.


----------



## JoeKustra

I think they built one and discovered it is only 99% reliable. I use three on my Mini now, plus two Roamio and a Premiere share another. Maybe they couldn't decide on the specs?


----------



## Mikeguy

I think we're going to see it. A good holiday stuffer. 

(Having said that, TiVo seemed to have cancelled its earlier cloud Mavrik device getting close to the eve of retail distribution . . . .)


----------



## JoeKustra

What holiday? Ground Hog Day?


----------



## Mikeguy

Hopefully, a nice November for the TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter:


TiVo_Ted said:


> Our current plan shows general availability next month for the WiFi adapter. Initially it will only be supported on MINI VOX, but we're hoping to get it working with A93 prefix MINI's as well.


----------



## jaselzer

Thanks for that update

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> What holiday? Ground Hog Day?


Thanksgiving (see above).


----------



## jaselzer

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Mike Campbell

I have a Mini VOX on order to use with this adapter when it comes available.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Sorry for the cross-posting.

Dave's Video on Tivo+ seems to have an Easter Egg in it (see pic).

Also this twitter thread.


----------



## Mike Campbell

Now if they would just take an order....


----------



## Mikeguy

Mike Campbell said:


> Now if they would just take an order....


Or how about formally announce something?


----------



## donnlewis

Mikeguy said:


> Or how about formally announce something?


TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Arrives


----------



## Mikeguy

Mikeguy said:


> I think we're going to see it. A good holiday stuffer.





JoeKustra said:


> What holiday? Ground Hog Day?





Mikeguy said:


> Thanksgiving (see above).


I called it, Joe.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> I called it, Joe.


I hope it lives up to its expectations. Good call.


----------



## dmk1974

Isn't this a much cheaper ($35) version of basically the same thing?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5RCZQH


----------



## JoeKustra

dmk1974 said:


> Isn't this a much cheaper ($35) version of basically the same thing?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5RCZQH


Close, but it requires external power and is not integrated with the Mini VOX which uses the USB port only.


----------



## Mike Campbell

I'm glad I procrastinated and didn't order something else. Time to call TiVO!


----------



## Mikeguy

dmk1974 said:


> Isn't this a much cheaper ($35) version of basically the same thing?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5RCZQH


Thanks for the mention--looks very nice and at a great price. Note that Amazon also sells a "renewed" version of this TP-Link AC750 extender/bridge/access point, saving another $7. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V2R7W11/ref=dp_cr_wdg_tit_rfb

This could be a good alternative to the TiVo wireless adapter, in the face of certain aspects/limitations of the TiVo adapter: the TiVo adapter requires the TiVo TE4 user interface on the connected TiVo box (will this ever expand to TE3 UI compatibility?)--for some people, this could be a deal-breaker, including in view of TiVo's recent push of ads onto the TE4 platform; the TiVo adapter requires a 5G wireless network--some people with older routers may not have that; it's limited to the Mini VOX at the present time; and it looks like the TiVo adapter does not include, as had been discussed by TiVo earlier, the capability to establish a direct, external router-less connection between the Mini VOX and the master TiVo box--thereby eliminating a potential major advantage of it. Plus, as you said, there's the price issue (but I'd be fine enough with that--this is a one-time purchase, and not an expensive one--but for the other factors).


----------



## samsauce29

Right. I just sent my nephew yesterday a similar Netgear AC750 model, $26.49 total from Amazon. Plenty of options in the $30-50 price range.

I'll withhold judgment though. If this TiVo adapter works without fail, I'd probably pay the extra cash to save an outlet and an ethernet cable.


----------



## drweb

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the mention--looks very nice and at a great price. Note that Amazon also sells a "renewed" version of this TP-Link AC750 extender/bridge/access point, saving another $7. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V2R7W11/ref=dp_cr_wdg_tit_rfb
> 
> This could be a good alternative to the TiVo wireless adapter, in the face of certain aspects/limitations of the TiVo adapter: the TiVo adapter requires the TiVo TE4 user interface on the connected TiVo box (will this ever expand to TE3 UI compatibility?)--for some people, this could be a deal-breaker, including in view of TiVo's recent push of ads onto the TE4 platform; the TiVo adapter requires a 5G wireless network--some people with older routers may not have that; it's limited to the Mini VOX at the present time; and it looks like the TiVo adapter does not include, as had been discussed by TiVo earlier, the capability to establish a direct, external router-less connection between the Mini VOX and the master TiVo box--thereby eliminating a potential major advantage of it. Plus, as you said, there's the price issue (but I'd be fine enough with that--this is a one-time purchase, and not an expensive one--but for the other factors).


I'm interested. Saw the product on Amazon,
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...b597ffd1a3956aa3c233d9e7d031ca&language=en_US

My question for all is I haven't got a Mini yet, so it will ONLY work with Mini VOX? Seems true, like confirmation here. I have a TV in my den/office, and would like to watch/use TiVo BOLT in the living room, but the barrier has always been no Ethernet there or MoCa seemed difficult to setup (I know, many can do it.. I'm not real great at that).. so it looks like maybe Black Friday buy a Mini VOX and this adapter, and I should be go to go. My ASUS Router has wifi in both ranges, I think 2.4 and 5, so I hope the streaming is okay. My Internet is pretty robust, Internet medium level via COX. Thanks for any advice, or input.
Best,
DrWeb


----------



## JoeKustra

drweb said:


> My question for all is I haven't got a Mini yet, so it will ONLY work with Mini VOX? Seems true, like confirmation here. I have a TV in my den/office, and would like to watch/use TiVo BOLT in the living room, but the barrier has always been no Ethernet there or MoCa seemed difficult to setup (I know, many can do it.. I'm not real great at that).. so it looks like maybe Black Friday buy a Mini VOX and this adapter, and I should be go to go. My ASUS Router has wifi in both ranges, I think 2.4 and 5, so I hope the streaming is okay. My Internet is pretty robust, Internet medium level via COX. Thanks for any advice, or input.
> Best,
> DrWeb


No one knows since no one has one and there is no manual to read. It depends if it needs some TiVo software to setup. Are you using TE4? What model router?

BTW, my Mini VOX on TE4 uses a DAP-1650 to communicate with my router downstairs. All my Mini boxes use a wireless adapter.


----------



## drweb

Thanks, Joe.. yes, it's just out.. I'm on the new UI, don't have much issues with it, like others do. I see some pre-rolls, but I skip them quickly.
And TiVo+ is just a hoot, not much there.
So, I'll just wait and see, and keep an eye out for reviews/posts, etc. Not going to order as yet. Thanks again,
DrWeb


----------



## JoeKustra

See my edit.


----------



## drweb

JoeKustra said:


> No one knows since no one has one and there is no manual to read. It depends if it needs some TiVo software to setup. Are you using TE4? What model router?
> 
> BTW, my Mini VOX on TE4 uses a DAP-1650 to communicate with my router downstairs. All my Mini boxes use a wireless adapter.


Thanks, but I don't think I'll need an extender, we'll see perhaps.
Curious, how are you connected via wireless adapters to your VOX? A third-party setup/product?
Best,
DrWeb


----------



## Mikeguy

drweb said:


> My question for all is I haven't got a Mini yet, so it will ONLY work with Mini VOX? Seems true, like confirmation here.


The specs in the Amazon.com listing only mention the adapter for use with the Mini VOX device. In a Q&A answer there, WeaKnees.com (a TiVo device specialist store) states that the adapter only works with the A95 Mini (aka the Mini VOX), and likewise notes at its own website product page that the adapter is compatible with the A95 Mini running on the TE4 platform. One of TiVo's chiefs stated here earlier, before the adapter's release, that TiVo is hopeful of expanding the device to the second-generation Mini as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

drweb said:


> Thanks, but I don't think I'll need an extender, we'll see perhaps.
> Curious, how are you connected via wireless adapters to your VOX? A third-party setup/product?
> Best,
> DrWeb


Ethernet from all My TiVo boxes goes to the bridges. Right now I'm using DAP-1650, RE6500 and RE500D. I use a Netgear R8300 router. The R8000 is more powerful, but it's ugly.


----------



## Mikeguy

drweb said:


> Thanks, but I don't think I'll need an extender, we'll see perhaps.
> Curious, how are you connected via wireless adapters to your VOX? A third-party setup/product?
> Best,
> DrWeb


People are using a WiFi bridge (e.g. the TP-Link AC750) connected wirelessly to their router, and connected via ethernet cable to the Mini's ethernet port, to "fool" the Mini into thinking that it is connected to the master TiVo box via ethernet (since the Mini, up until now, didn't allow a direct wireless connection).


----------



## JoeKustra

Release notes have been published. Copy in the 21.9.6.v5 forum.


----------



## drweb

Mikeguy said:


> People are using a WiFi bridge (e.g. the TP-Link AC750) connected wirelessly to their router, and connected via ethernet cable to the Mini's ethernet port, to "fool" the Mini into thinking that it is connected to the master TiVo box via ethernet (since the Mini, up until now, didn't allow a direct wireless connection).


Thanks, that helps me see. Just not an option for me. Have read up on bridge and MoCa, just don't want to go there for my simple single setup. I think the wireless adapter with a Mini VOX is the way I'll go, depending on the price options over sales upcoming. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## JoeKustra

drweb said:


> Thanks, that helps me see. Just not an option for me. Have read up on bridge and MoCa, just don't want to go there for my simple single setup. I think the wireless adapter with a Mini VOX is the way I'll go, depending on the price options over sales upcoming. Thanks for your advice!


Who said MoCA? The difference between the wireless bridges mentioned and the wifi 5 is all my bridges support at least four devices at once, work on either 2.4HGz and both 5GHz bands. But they do need external power. But it's your money. Plus you get that outstanding TiVo support.


----------



## Mikeguy

drweb said:


> Thanks, that helps me see. Just not an option for me. Have read up on bridge and MoCa, just don't want to go there for my simple single setup. I think the wireless adapter with a Mini VOX is the way I'll go, depending on the price options over sales upcoming. Thanks for your advice!


I'm not quite sure why it wouldn't be an option for you (there's no MoCA involved--there seems to have been a short-circuit here): the only differences between the 2 setups are, (1) with the TiVo adapter, it connects directly to the Mini via the Mini's USB port*--with a 3rd party WiFi bridge, it connects to the Mini via a (short--it could be 6"--or whatever length you have) ethernet cable** connected to the WiFi bridge's ethernet port and then plugged into the Mini's ethernet port, thereby making the connection similar to that with the TiVo adapter, just using different ports on the Mini; (2) the third-party WiFi bridge will need to be plugged into a power source, whereas the TiVo adapter gets its power through the connection to the Mini's USB port; and (3) a third-party WiFi bridge likely will involve a bit more setup than the TiVo adapter--but just the standard setup for a WiFi bridge.

But I certainly can see an ease-of-setup advantage (for a price) of using the TiVo adapter, assuming that one is on the TE4 platform or deigns to move to it, has a 5Ghz router, and (at least right now) has a Mini VOX. My TiVo Wireless G adapter for my Series 2 TiVo box was an almost purely plug-'n-play joy.

* Although, given the tightness of the space on the back of the Mini, it seems that many (or most/all?) people instead will have to attach a provided USB extension cable to the USB port of the back of the Mini, and the TiVo adapter to that.

** Just to be clear, this is just a piece of "independent" ethernet cable--it has nothing to do with your house's ethernet wiring, your MoCA setup, etc.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> I hope it lives up to its expectations. Good call.


After this debut, I think I need to fish and try out the spare WiFi bridge/access point/extender I've had around. I wonder how a Mini VOX will do with a 5-year-old N bridge.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> and then plugged into the Mini's ethernet port, thereby making the connection similar to that with the TiVo adapter, just using different ports on the Mini; (2) the third-party WiFi bridge will need to be plugged into a power source, whereas the TiVo adapter gets its power through the connection to the Mini's USB port; and (3) a third-party WiFi bridge likely will involve a bit more setup than the TiVo adapter--but just the standard setup for a WiFi bridge.


Before somebody asks, the wall wart on a Mini VOX is 12V @ 1.5A. That should be ample power for WiFi 5. But should I be a b* and start a thread "WiFi 5 Disconnects"? I'll wait.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> After this debut, I think I need to fish and try out the spare WiFi bridge/access point/extender I've had around. I wonder how a Mini VOX will do with a 5-year-old N bridge.


I found my wireless N and wireless G adapters last week. I still have a Premiere. But I'm not bored enough. Maybe tomorrow I'll try the G just to see it it's recognized. It would be weird if they used the same VID.


----------



## Daniel Hawk

Any difference between the $150 Tivo mini vox on Amazon and the $180 one at Tivo or Weaknees?


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> I found my wireless N and wireless G adapters last week. I still have a Premiere. But I'm not bored enough. Maybe tomorrow I'll try the G just to see it it's recognized. It would be weird if they used the same VID.


I couldn't use my TiVo Wireless G adapter for that: it's still being used to connect my Toshiba Series 2 TiVo box to my network.


----------



## Mikeguy

Daniel Hawk said:


> Any difference between the $150 Tivo mini vox on Amazon and the $180 one at Tivo or Weaknees?


Without having looked at each site, presumably, it's all the same--there's only one TiVo Mini VOX.


----------



## Daniel Hawk

Mikeguy said:


> Without having looked at each site, presumably, it's all the same--there's only one TiVo Mini VOX.


Thanks. I know which one I'll buy


----------



## Mikeguy

Daniel Hawk said:


> Thanks. I know which one I'll buy


Do keep your eyes peeled: last year, there was an _unannounced* _Best Buy special price (but not marketed as a BF special) on the Mini VOX starting on BF (well, the night before), at $130. (If there's a Best Buy in the area and you were looking to purchase now, there could be a benefit to picking the Mini VOX up there, with its current, likewise $150 price, should the price, then, later go down--if BB won't issue a matching-price refund on your earlier purchase, buy the special and return the original simultaneously.) Of course, no guarantee that the Mini VOX price will go down further.

* But mentioned here by TiVo.


----------



## drweb

Mikeguy said:


> I'm not quite sure why it wouldn't be an option for you (there's no MoCA involved--there seems to have been a short-circuit here): the only differences between the 2 setups are, (1) with the TiVo adapter, it connects directly to the Mini via the Mini's USB port*--with a 3rd party WiFi bridge, it connects to the Mini via a (short--it could be 6"--or whatever length you have) ethernet cable** connected to the WiFi bridge's ethernet port and then plugged into the Mini's ethernet port, thereby making the connection similar to that with the TiVo adapter, just using different ports on the Mini; (2) the third-party WiFi bridge will need to be plugged into a power source, whereas the TiVo adapter gets its power through the connection to the Mini's USB port; and (3) a third-party WiFi bridge likely will involve a bit more setup than the TiVo adapter--but just the standard setup for a WiFi bridge.
> 
> But I certainly can see an ease-of-setup advantage (for a price) of using the TiVo adapter, assuming that one is on the TE4 platform or deigns to move to it, has a 5Ghz router, and (at least right now) has a Mini VOX. My TiVo Wireless G adapter for my Series 2 TiVo box was an almost purely plug-'n-play joy.
> 
> * Although, given the tightness of the space on the back of the Mini, it seems that many (or most/all?) people instead will have to attach a provided USB extension cable to the USB port of the back of the Mini, and the TiVo adapter to that.
> 
> ** Just to be clear, this is just a piece of "independent" ethernet cable--it has nothing to do with your house's ethernet wiring, your MoCA setup, etc.


Mike,
I had an old series 2 with a wireless adapter, loved it, easy as pie. I like the simple connection avenue it affords, nothing wrong with bridge idea and sounds good, but I'm not saying I won't do it that. Perhaps the bridge is easier to do than I'd thought, you make it sound ABC. The other thing is power supply. I would have a strip nearby, so power should be accessible.
Last point: would be go to have a speed/streaming test done on both setups 1) wifi bridge setup and 2) new wireless adapter for Mini VOX. Their Amazon "ad" or description suggests that "For best performance, your host DVR should be connected to your home network using a wired Ethernet connection." My BOLT is on wireless connection, so I don't know how good a signal the Mini VOX would get. The other room is about 50 feet away from the living room setup. Thanks for the input.
Best,
DrWeb


----------



## Mikeguy

drweb said:


> Mike,
> I had an old series 2 with a wireless adapter, loved it, easy as pie. I like the simple connection avenue it affords, nothing wrong with bridge idea and sounds good, but I'm not saying I won't do it that. Perhaps the bridge is easier to do than I'd thought, you make it sound ABC. The other thing is power supply. I would have a strip nearby, so power should be accessible.
> Last point: would be go to have a speed/streaming test done on both setups 1) wifi bridge setup and 2) new wireless adapter for Mini VOX. Their Amazon "ad" or description suggests that "For best performance, your host DVR should be connected to your home network using a wired Ethernet connection." My BOLT is on wireless connection, so I don't know how good a signal the Mini VOX would get. The other room is about 50 feet away from the living room setup. Thanks for the input.
> Best,
> DrWeb


@JoeKustra would have good advice for you on the Bolt box on wireless connection issue (yeah, I saw TiVo, on the new wireless adapter, recommending--but not requiring--that the master TiVo box be connected to the home network by wire). All I can say is, many people have been successful with a totally wireless TiVo box/Mini system up to now; others have had issues. It's very specific to the local circumstances. Presumably, the better/stronger one's home network is (e.g. good router, lesser barriers or home construction obstructing the wireless signal, etc.), the better the chances of success.


----------



## JoeKustra

drweb said:


> Last point: would be go to have a speed/streaming test done on both setups 1) wifi bridge setup and 2) new wireless adapter for Mini VOX. Their Amazon "ad" or description suggests that "For best performance, your host DVR should be connected to your home network using a wired Ethernet connection." My BOLT is on wireless connection, so I don't know how good a signal the Mini VOX would get. The other room is about 50 feet away from the living room setup. Thanks for the input.
> DrWeb


Three factors I consider when using a wifi bridge (I've given up on grammar & spelling). First is speed. My TiVo boxes except for the Stream and VOX are 100Mbps Ethernet. My internet is also 100Mbps, but I may drop it back to 40Mbps. My benchmark program is speedtest.net which is popular. My router has it built-in. I get the 100/10 speed 24/7 from my provider. No slow periods. No noise. No modem or TiVo errors. After a month I may have a few corrected blocks on my modem, but I haven't had an error on my TiVo boxes in years. In the morning (now) I use my laptop via a wired 1Gbps connection to the router. Also wired is the Stream and one basic Roamio. My kitchen has an A93 Mini and smart TV using a RE6500 bridge. I use it for about an hour every morning. My bedroom has an A93 Mini (2) and Mini VOX. The A93 runs about 10 hours per day viewing live TV. The Mini VOX is just used for testing and connects via a DAP-1650. Yesterday it ran 6 hours on live TV. Both of these Mini have run YouTube for 6 hours without errors. The DAP-1650 also serves a smart TV.

My main viewing/living space is small. But it contains a Premiere, PC, Blu-Ray, Roku Ultra, a TE3 Roamio and a TE4 Roamio. The Blu-ray, TV, and Roku use their internal 2.4Ghz wireless. My router is directly below this room. I use a TP-Link R580D bridge which is a pretty simple device. I'm not a TP-Link fan, but they have improved a lot. It is fed by a PC, the Premiere, both Roamio boxes and my AVR. Now the bottom line. On that PC, which goes through a bridge to my router has a benchmark on speedtest.net of 100Mbps down and 10Mbps up. IOW, no loss of speed due to the use of wireless. I can transfer programs between Roamio boxes at just over 93Mbps. One Roamio records NBC, CBS and Comedy Central. The other does everything else. None have their original drives either. There's a 1TB drive in one and 3TB in the others.

I don't have disconnects or dropouts. This system was designed to run two houses. My sister lives next door and was a snow bird until this year when she decided to stay in FL. I had three Mini boxes next door, all on wireless bridges. I would keep them running when she was away by using them weekly in my bedroom.

Cooling: the most active A93 Mini has a 120mm fan on top with an air filter. All the Roamio boxes have AC Infinity fans that keep the temps down.

Two years ago it was impossible to have a Roamio use its internal wireless to host a Mini. That has changed and while I don't do it, it might work now. Same with a Bolt.

You caught me in a chatty mood.  If I haven't asked yet, what model is your router?


----------



## Wayoverpar1

Joe, I get a lot of great information from your informative posts, thank you. I'm using a Netgear R7900P router with 2 Bolt's and a A95 mini on ethernet connections. I'm going to hook up my older A93 to an area of the house that doesn't have ethernet and will only see about 1 hour of use per day. I am leaning towards the RE6500 or a Netgear WAC104 (lower price) for this set up. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## JoeKustra

Wayoverpar1 said:


> Joe, I get a lot of great information from your informative posts, thank you. I'm using a Netgear R7900P router with 2 Bolt's and a A95 mini on ethernet connections. I'm going to hook up my older A93 to an area of the house that doesn't have ethernet and will only see about 1 hour of use per day. I am leaning towards the RE6500 or a Netgear WAC104 (lower price) for this set up. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


My method is to Google the model number. The first page shows the "sponsored" ads which can be used for price comparison. Besides the RE6500, I have used the DAP-1650 (pretty), WUMC710, TEW-800MB, EX7000. Your router is very good. The more antenna the better. As for the A93, it seems ok for live TV with TE4, but not so good for streaming. I have run 3 Mini on live TV (HD) on the R8000 router at the same time. It has the power & speed. But disable QoS. It has bugs.


----------



## Wayoverpar1

Poor streaming with the A93 on TE4 is why I bought the A95, plus I got a butt-kicking deal on Facebook Marketplace. The TV that I will use the A93 for will basically be for Live TV and recorded material for about an hour a day.


----------



## donnlewis

jaselzer said:


> I have written 3 times to Tivo support asking when the new Tivo Mini wifi adapter will be made available. Each time, I get a response asking me what adapter? And then they send me a form where you can fill in requesting new features, etc.
> 
> When the left foot does not know what the right foot is doing, you can be assured that Tivo is not longed for this world in any meaningful way. This is the height of incompetence.


Got my Tivo wifi adapter today from weaknees via Amazon and configured it on a new Mini VOX. Took me a couple of false starts to get the wifi part configured (you have to configure on ethernet first) but after all was said and done, it seems to work very well.


----------



## JoeKustra

donnlewis said:


> Got my Tivo wifi adapter today from weaknees via Amazon and configured it on a new Mini VOX. Took me a couple of false starts to get the wifi part configured (you have to configure on ethernet first) but after all was said and done, it seems to work very well.


I don't understand the "Ethernet first" comment. I thought the wifi 5 was USB only.


----------



## Myrtledog

JoeKustra said:


> I don't understand the "Ethernet first" comment. I thought the wifi 5 was USB only.


I'd like some clarification on this too. Mine is on it's way and I'd like to hear your setup experience...


----------



## jaselzer

I set up my adapter and the wifi set up is straight forward. Just go into the Mini's settings-network-and turn on wifi. There is nothing unusual about the process. I am guessing the OP really meant that you have to go and turn on Wi-Fi in the settings. That it just doesn't pop up on the screen after you plug in the adapter.


----------



## donnlewis

JoeKustra said:


> I don't understand the "Ethernet first" comment. I thought the wifi 5 was USB only.


I believe I can shed some light....

I believe a new in-the-box Mini VOX does not ship with firmware support for the wifi adapter. You must first connect it via ethernet, connect to Tivo to update the Mini VOX firmware, and then and only then (after reboot with the new firmware) can you configure the Mini VOX for the new wifi adapter.


----------



## JoeKustra

donnlewis said:


> I believe I can shed some light....
> 
> I believe a new in-the-box Mini VOX does not ship with firmware support for the wifi adapter. You must first connect it via ethernet, connect to Tivo to update the Mini VOX firmware, and then and only then (after reboot with the new firmware) can you configure the Mini VOX for the new wifi adapter.


That sounds very TiVo-like.


----------



## Mikeguy

Perhaps, ideally going forward, newly-manufactured and shipped MiNi VOX boxes will have the WiFi capability pre-installed? The current situation understandable (but regrettable) for Mini VOX boxes already in the consumer's hands/out of TiVo's.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps, ideally going forward, newly-manufactured and shipped MiNi VOX boxes will have the WiFi capability pre-installed? The current situation understandable (but regrettable) for Mini VOX boxes already in the consumer's hands/out of TiVo's.


My Mini Vox is on v5 and there is Ethernet and MoCA. Perhaps the presence of the adapter causes WiFi to display?


----------



## shwru980r

I read on another forum that the WiFi adapter blocks the HDMI port and you might need to use the accompanying pigtail on the adapter.


----------



## Mikeguy

Presumably, that's why TiVo supplies it. Would have been better, it seems to me, to design an adapter that fits in well to begin with, if this all is the case--did no one try the adapter in the Mini or notice until it was too late?


----------



## tarheelblue32

Mikeguy said:


> Presumably, that's why TiVo supplies it. Would have been better, it seems to me, to design an adapter that fits in well to begin with, if this all is the case--did no one try the adapter in the Mini or notice until it was too late?


Yes, they should have either designed the adapter to not block other ports or they should have designed the Mini to have the ports spaced farther apart. It's definitely a design failure on TiVo's part either way. I mean, this is pretty basic stuff. If I were designing the Mini, one of my very first thoughts would be how far apart do the ports need to be.


----------



## EWiser

The mini should have never been designed with out a WiFi chip in the first place.


----------



## tarheelblue32

EWiser said:


> The mini should have never been designed with out a WiFi chip in the first place.


Touché.


----------



## Kennyr35

I purchased the adapter and a new mini. I can confirm that you must update the software version on the mini before you can use the adapter. This mean's having a wired connection. Luckily, I was able to disconnect my other Mini and run the update, but there should be some notation on the back of the box saying "requires wired connection to update software". After the update, you run through the setup again with the adapter attached and it will recognize it. I have an ASUS AI Mesh setup in my house, so the 5Ghz band is coming off my node which is a decent signal, but switching channels and loading up content is very slow.


----------



## JoeKustra

Kennyr35 said:


> I purchased the adapter and a new mini. I can confirm that you must update the software version on the mini before you can use the adapter. This mean's having a wired connection. Luckily, I was able to disconnect my other Mini and run the update, but there should be some notation on the back of the box saying "requires wired connection to update software". After the update, you run through the setup again with the adapter attached and it will recognize it. I have an ASUS AI Mesh setup in my house, so the 5Ghz band is coming off my node which is a decent signal, but switching channels and loading up content is very slow.


What software version was loaded?


----------



## Kennyr35

JoeKustra said:


> What software version was loaded?


 21.9.6.v5


----------



## JoeKustra

Kennyr35 said:


> 21.9.6.v5


Thanks. Seems they ship with older software as was posted earlier. I have 21.9.6.v5 but wifi is not an option for networking. It must detect your wifi 5 and adjust that screen. Or there are two versions of v5. Maybe tomorrow I will test that.


----------



## Kennyr35

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. Seems they ship with older software as was posted earlier. I have 21.9.6.v5 but wifi is not an option for networking. It must detect your wifi 5 and adjust that screen. Or there are two versions of v5. Maybe tomorrow I will test that.


The TiVo detects the USB being used. The instructions even say to connect the USB before starting the setup (after already updating the software).


----------



## Myrtledog

Well got my adapter today and hooked it up and it’s freezing often. Sometimes it looses audio, freezes and then moves in an odd fast forward as if to catch up. 
It’s actually worse then before I hooked it up...


----------



## JoeKustra

Myrtledog said:


> Well got my adapter today and hooked it up and it's freezing often. Sometimes it looses audio, freezes and then moves in an odd fast forward as if to catch up.
> It's actually worse then before I hooked it up...


What model is your router?


----------



## Myrtledog

JoeKustra said:


> What model is your router?


Hi Joe
I'm using the Netgear Orbi. It's been pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## EWiser

So I set up the new WiFi connector on a new TiVo mini running the latest software. I use a Mesh router with an access point 2 feet fro the TiVo mini.


----------



## JoeKustra

Myrtledog said:


> Hi Joe
> I'm using the Netgear Orbi. It's been pretty much bulletproof.


Ok, that should be good enough. You might try moving the USB cable around. I guess TiVo didn't add diagnostics to the wifi 5?

I see TiVo suggests laying the adapter on top of the Mini. I don't know about that. That's pretty warm. When Zatz showed it, he put the adapter on the wall which would be my choice even if you need a longer USB cable. It's only USB 2.0 judging from the color of the connector.


----------



## EWiser

When you restart the mini an go to settings > network you will see that WiFi shows up. You then select the WiFi network and enter password. Then restart the mini again and you are using WiFi. I also had to restart my TiVo Bolt too. The live tv signal as well as the recorded shows play smooth. On Ethernet I was seeing some lag in the signal. So far so good.


----------



## Mikeguy

I realize that it's all about how well the device works, but my TiVo Wireless G Adapter attached to my Series 2 TiVo box just looks heartier/"higher class." (But then, I also liked how the TiVo HD Series 3 box looked.)


----------



## JoeKustra

Just saw the official part number is AP0100. Amazon still not in stock.

I'm giving @TivoSupport a hard time on Twitter now. I think that has moved out-of country also.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> Just saw the official part number is AP0100. Amazon still not in stock.
> 
> I'm giving @TivoSupport a hard time on Twitter now. I think that has moved out-of country also.


But Joe, why do you care, when you can purchase the adapter from WeaKnees at Amazon.com, for the same price and with free shipping?


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> But Joe, why do you care, when you can purchase the adapter from WeaKnees at Amazon.com, for the same price and with free shipping?


When I use my Amazon CC on a Prime item I get another 5% off. I'm cheap.


----------



## JoeKustra

Answer from TiVo on Twitter:

As of the moment, we still have no information when it'll be available on Amazon.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> When I use my Amazon CC on a Prime item I get another 5% off. I'm cheap.


Got it, and totally understandable--that buys a cheap lunch at Wendy's/McD's/BK.


----------



## JoeKustra

Early arrival. Received my adapter today. I pulled the Ethernet cable and inserted the USB cable with the WiFi 5 at the end. I just left it hang over the side of the furniture since the router is on a floor below. I went to Network Settings and there was a WiFi option. I selected it and then selected my channel 36 (it did give me the choice of channel 149). I entered my password and was done. Since the MAC address is on the adapter, and I wanted to set a reservation, I checked where my router stuck it. Then I made the reservation, power cycled the Mini and it picked up the new IP address. The Mini's MAC is blocked. It's running a live TV channel now and things look good. There's a button on side "for future use". After it runs for a few hours I'll try YouTube. If you are running v5, then no update is required. Just pull the Ethernet cable. If it acts like other TiVo equipment, it will kill the WiFi if I plug in the Ethernet cable. I need to test that. I show a signal strength of 62%. (of what?).


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> Early arrival. Received my adapter today. I pulled the Ethernet cable and inserted the USB cable with the WiFi 5 at the end. I just left it hang over the side of the furniture since the router is on a floor below. I went to Network Settings and there was a WiFi option. I selected it and then selected my channel 36 (it did give me the choice of channel 149). I entered my password and was done. Since the MAC address is on the adapter, and I wanted to set a reservation, I checked where my router stuck it. Then I made the reservation, power cycled the Mini and it picked up the new IP address. The Mini's MAC is blocked. It's running a live TV channel now and things look good. There's a button on side "for future use". After it runs for a few hours I'll try YouTube. If you are running v5, then no update is required. Just pull the Ethernet cable. If it acts like other TiVo equipment, it will kill the WiFi if I plug in the Ethernet cable. I need to test that. I show a signal strength of 62%. (of what?).


Will be interesting to hear your comparison of the adapter's performance to the performance with your WiFi bridge setup.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> Will be interesting to hear your comparison of the adapter's performance to the performance with your WiFi bridge setup.


So far the only difference between the DAP-1650 and the wifi 5 is the physical differences between the units. The short cable supplied with the wifi 5, and the Velco pads are going to limit a few users with placement. I do wish they had made the signal level measurement work in real time. Otherwise I can detect no changes in performance. The host display of an active Mini VOX was the TSN. Now it's:

Mini VOX 4k
mini 4K

I will take a picture, but it will display what I just typed, including capitalization. I have seen that before, so it may be just a random choice by the host. I'm using a Roamio, so I don't expect real speed. Since it is sucking less than 20Mhz of bandwidth from my router and bridges I can't see any network effects. In fact, while viewing a 1080i real time TV channel on the Mini I transferred a program from another Roamio to a different Roamio. I still get 93Mbps.


----------



## rrrccc01

Has anyone tried plugging this into an older Mini, pre VOX?


----------



## JoeKustra

rrrccc01 said:


> Has anyone tried plugging this into an older Mini, pre VOX?


You need the v5 VOX software for the user interface. See:

Tivo Customer Support Community

But that isn't 100% correct. If I load TE4 on an A92 or A93 Mini it should work. But I haven't tested it.

If a wireless connection is all you need, there are cheaper solutions also. I have two A93 Mini using wireless bridges.


----------



## krkaufman

Daniel Hawk said:


> Any difference between the $150 Tivo mini vox on Amazon and the $180 one at Tivo or Weaknees?


Source.

Feel robbed by Tivo


----------



## JoeKustra

rrrccc01 said:


> Has anyone tried plugging this into an older Mini, pre VOX?


I can confirm that an A93 Mini running TE4 does not work with the wifi 5 adapter. There is no choice for WiFi in the selection screen.


----------



## rrrccc01

JoeKustra said:


> I can confirm that an A93 Mini running TE4 does not work with the wifi 5 adapter. There is no choice for WiFi in the selection screen.


Thanks for the real answer to my question


----------



## bluelinex

I have a new Mini Vox and the WiFi adapter from TIVO. I have Comcast so no Mocan set up. It worked well for about 2 days then it would lose connection to my main TIVO. Called support 4 times they got it running and after a day or so the same thing would happen. Then it would not work at all. On the fourth call they kept me on hold for 15-20 min when they came back they told me that an update will be coming in the next 3 to 5 business days that should fix the issue. Just keep it on line and keep you fingers crossed. If this keeps being a problem I will send it back. 170 & 50 for the USB not cheap!!


----------



## rrrccc01

bluelinex said:


> I have a new Mini Vox and the WiFi adapter from TIVO. I have Comcast so no Mocan set up. It worked well for about 2 days then it would lose connection to my main TIVO. Called support 4 times they got it running and after a day or so the same thing would happen. Then it would not work at all. On the fourth call they kept me on hold for 15-20 min when they came back they told me that an update will be coming in the next 3 to 5 business days that should fix the issue. Just keep it on line and keep you fingers crossed. If this keeps being a problem I will send it back. 170 & 50 for the USB not cheap!!


Thanks for sharing your experience. I have the Google wifi mesh and had an extra access point, I bought a 3 pack and only needed two. I used the extra point to join the mesh, next to my mini which provided an Ethernet port which runs over the mesh wifi and it's working flawlessly. Sure it's a $75 solution but it works.


----------



## bluelinex

rrrccc01 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I have the Google wifi mesh and had an extra access point, I bought a 3 pack and only needed two. I used the extra point to join the mesh, next to my mini which provided an Ethernet port which runs over the mesh wifi and it's working flawlessly. Sure it's a $75 solution but it works.


Thanks for the info. Will let you know in about a week if they solve my problem. If not I will send it back.


----------



## bluelinex

On Saturday morning I got an E mail from TIVO that an update was sent to my Mini Vox. I was to force a conection to the TIVO service and right after that is compleated to do the same thing again. I did this and my Mini Vox is now up and runing, but a few of my HD chanials are still having some sound problems. I will let TIVO know about this and see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra

bluelinex said:


> On Saturday morning I got an E mail from TIVO that an update was sent to my Mini Vox. I was to force a conection to the TIVO service and right after that is compleated to do the same thing again. I did this and my Mini Vox is now up and runing, but a few of my HD chanials are still having some sound problems. I will let TIVO know about this and see what happens.


Did the software version change?


----------



## azmp1

Jut a suggestion for an alternative, I use apple airport express in bridge mode on several of my minis where I don’t have Ethernet available. Rock solid. And they cheap too, you can get the v2 for around $30 on eBay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buildersboy66

Set up my neighbors new mini and wifi adapter. Was it a glitch free process?...no. Worked through it and the mini and wifi adapter is solid. He is running a Bolt with two version 2 minis via moca, and now the new mini vox with wifi adapter. Comcast is the provider. A lot of the issues people are having is not defective equipment. It is the lack of understanding how to get out of the roadblocks during installation. TiVo sure does not make it easy to get up and running for the novice individuals. Neighbor has reported no issues four days up and running.


----------



## bluelinex

First off I don't know if the software # changed, I didn't make note of it before they sent an update to my Mini Vox. It's up and running now but I still have a sound issue on some of my HD channels. After calling support again and having them look at my entire TIVO setup this is what I found out about the Mini WiFi set up. First off the signal must be 80 to 99% for the Mini Vox to work well. Notice the 99% not 100% if the signal is over 99% it will cause sound and picture problems!!! If it says 100% it could be 102 or 3 or 10 the Mini will only go up to 100% on the scale. So that's my problem I have too strong a signal going to my Mini Vox. So I'm to call Comcast and tell them to give me a weaker signal!!! You've got to be kidding they will hang up on me if I tell them that. Last night the Mini Vox worked well, I was able to play back my recordings with no sound or picture problems. Tonight who knows. For the record my main TIVO works with no problems I purchased it from Weeknees almost 5 years ago, it has an upgraded hard drive. The extra money spent was well worth it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Ever think that a cable modem doesn't display its signal as a percentage? TiVo uses code to convert a signal level to a percentage which varies with platform. I saw posted that the EDGE now has the same code for OTA and cable, so 90% is where its AGC circuit takes the signal. If TiVo would just show the signal as a voltage like a modem, we wouldn't have to guess if its 101% or 120%. But it's just another item on my wish list. My Mini VOX wifi 5 has a signal of 60%. My basic Roamio on cable has a 90% signal. Both work just fine. The signal level on the wireless bridge that feeds my A93 Mini is -48dbm.


----------



## bluelinex

JoeKustra said:


> Ever think that a cable modem doesn't display its signal as a percentage? TiVo uses code to convert a signal level to a percentage which varies with platform. I saw posted that the EDGE now has the same code for OTA and cable, so 90% is where its AGC circuit takes the signal. If TiVo would just show the signal as a voltage like a modem, we wouldn't have to guess if its 101% or 120%. But it's just another item on my wish list. My Mini VOX wifi 5 has a signal of 60%. My basic Roamio on cable has a 90% signal. Both work just fine. The signal level on the wireless bridge that feeds my A93 Mini is -48dbm.


My wireless bridge level is 52dbm. TOO HIGH. I've set my recordings on the problem HD channels to SD and it works well, not all of my HD channels have this problem so its hit and miss for now on for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

bluelinex said:


> My wireless bridge level is 52dbm. TOO HIGH. I've set my recordings on the problem HD channels to SD and it works well, not all of my HD channels have this problem so its hit and miss for now on for me.


I wish TiVo had made the signal strength dynamic. But you can go back a page and then forward to see changes. A longer USB extension might help to find a sweet spot. a few feet away from the Mini VOX I have an A93 Mini using a RE6500 as a wireless bridge. It has a -60dbm signal, runs 24/7 and never disconnects. It's my bedroom Mini. The kitchen A93 Mini was the one I referenced in my previous post. It's on the same floor as the router.


----------



## NYHeel

Can I just use any USB WiFi adapter and avoid paying $60 for the TiVo branded one? I just got a Mini Vox and the Ethernet hookup in that room isn’t working for some unknown reason. I’m not willing to spend $60 on top of the Mini Vox just to get wireless internet working.


----------



## Mikeguy

NYHeel said:


> Can I just use any USB WiFi adapter and avoid paying $60 for the TiVo branded one? I just got a Mini Vox and the Ethernet hookup in that room isn't working for some unknown reason. I'm not willing to spend $60 on top of the Mini Vox just to get wireless internet working.


Other manf. WiFi bridges will work as well (and this is what people have done for years), some at ~half the cost of the TiVo WiFi bridge; I believe models that people are using have been posted earlier in this thread (or elsewhere)--e.g. the TP-Link AC750. YMMV, of course.


----------



## NYHeel

I just ordered the TP-Link AC750. We'll see how it does.

With that said, I do have a few USB Wireless adapters lying around the house. Would those work or is the TiVo branded one the only USB adapter that will work?


----------



## JoeKustra

NYHeel said:


> I just ordered the TP-Link AC750. We'll see how it does.
> With that said, I do have a few USB Wireless adapters lying around the house. Would those work or is the TiVo branded one the only USB adapter that will work?


The Mini will probably not recognize the device. Every device has a unique PID and VID. If those USB adapter do not need a driver installed they might work, but none have been found to replace the TiVo Wireless G adapter that is also USB.

I have used RE6500, WUMC710, DAP-1650, TEW-800MB, EX7000 and (right now) a RE580D as wireless bridges with Mini and their hosts. This PC is sharing a port on the RE540D also. Refurb from a major seller should be considered. Use Google.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> The Mini will probably not recognize the device. Every device has a unique PID and VID. If those USB adapter do not need a driver installed they might work, but none have been found to replace the TiVo Wireless G adapter that is also USB.
> 
> I have used RE6500, WUMC710, DAP-1650, TEW-800MB, EX7000 and (right now) a RE580D as wireless bridges with Mini and their hosts. This PC is sharing a port on the RE540D also. Refurb from a major seller should be considered. Use Google.


So, Joe, you've had a TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter for awhile, now. Any further conclusions/impressions between it and the other wireless bridges you've used with your Minis?


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> So, Joe, you've had a TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter for awhile, now. Any further conclusions/impressions between it and the other wireless bridges you've used with your Minis?


Sorry. Signal and thoughput are the same as my other bridges. I don't use it a lot, but it works fine. It is one floor and one room from my router. I have a RE6500 about a foot away that feeds my TE3 A83 Mini. I should also mention that the host for my Mini VOX is using its internal wireless. No network problems either.


----------



## 241705

I setup my first Mini last week and am using the TiVo WiFi adapter. Pretty easy setup (you first have to set up the Mini via Ethernet before swapping to the wifi adapter). The Mini is located one floor above the router. So far, everything has worked perfectly. I see the simple setup as the value in the TiVo WiFi adapter.


----------



## JoeKustra

I may have found a slight problem and would like confirmation. Since it's the last day of the month, I reset everything. I powered off my Mini VOX. It was off for over 30 minutes. When I applied power it failed to obtain an IP address (using DHCP). I had to select the DHCP option so it would ask for an IP address. It's fine now, and this is the first time I removed power since installing the adapter. Note that the network was running for three hours and all other devices were fine. I have about 13 things on wireless at this time.


----------



## bluelinex

I have tryied everything but the COMCAST signal is too strong, over 100% so my WiFi set up is hit and miss. Anyone with COMCAST check your signal before you put down your cash. For me a waste of $175 and $50 for the WiFi add on!!


----------



## JoeKustra

bluelinex said:


> I have tryied everything but the COMCAST signal is too strong, over 100% so my WiFi set up is hit and miss. Anyone with COMCAST check your signal before you put down your cash. For me a waste of $175 and $50 for the WiFi add on!!


I find it amazing that a router cares. Perhaps your cable modem is getting a signal that is too strong. What model is the modem and/or router? Anyhow, if the wifi 5 is getting a signal that is too strong, cover some of it with foil. In diagnostics, the display will update if you go back one menu then back to the diag screen.

BTW, Comcast doesn't feed your Mini. That's done with your router. How strong is the modem's signal?


----------



## bluelinex

JoeKustra said:


> I find it amazing that a router cares. Perhaps your cable modem is getting a signal that is too strong. What model is the modem and/or router? Anyhow, if the wifi 5 is getting a signal that is too strong, cover some of it with foil. In diagnostics, the display will update if you go back one menu then back to the diag screen.
> 
> BTW, Comcast doesn't feed your Mini. That's done with your router. How strong is the modem's signal?


 WiFi signal is 100% must be 80-99% to work right,got that from TIVO.
I have the new gateway (router & modem in one unit) it's the newest one COMCAST has. The old one that I had would drop the WiFi signal. With COMCAST you have too little or too much they stink. I live in a gated community FIOS is not available here only COMCAST. No poles everything is under ground, I think that's why they are not here. I'm stuck with them!


----------



## JoeKustra

Whisper. My Mini VOX has the wifi 5 and it has 65% signal and no problems. I wouldn't want to scare it.  If you think the signal is too strong, just wrap some foil around it.

Never listen to TiVo.


----------



## bluelinex

The problem is the signal at the TIVO box itself not the MIMI. If you go into the TIVO vido info you will see each tuner listed and the signal will be 0-100%. You can't do this with the MINI it has no tuners it's just a receiver for the main TIVO box MoCa, WiFi or cable hook up via e-cable hook up.


----------



## JoeKustra

bluelinex said:


> The problem is the signal at the TIVO box itself not the MIMI. If you go into the TIVO vido info you will see each tuner listed and the signal will be 0-100%. You can't do this with the MINI it has no tuners it's just a receiver for the main TIVO box MoCa, WiFi or cable hook up via e-cable hook up.


Sorry, I thought we were posting about the signal strength of the Mini wifi 5 adapter. All my Roamio channels are 90% with 36dB SNR.


----------



## bluelinex

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I thought we were posting about the signal strength of the Mini wifi 5 adapter. All my Roamio channels are 90% with 36dB SNR.


That's very good, my channels are 100% 41to43db too high. If it says 100% it could be 101 or 4 or 12 the scale only goes up to 100%


----------



## 241705

bluelinex said:


> That's very good, my channels are 100% 41to43db too high. If it says 100% it could be 101 or 4 or 12 the scale only goes up to 100%


Can't Comcast install some sort of attenuator so that signal is not too strong coming in? That would be on them to deliver a signal that you can actually use.


----------



## bluelinex

blackngold75 said:


> Can't Comcast install some sort of attenuator so that signal is not too strong coming in? That would be on them to deliver a signal that you can actually use.


COMCAST is only woried about COMCAST. All of their stuf is working well the picture is perfect sound is good cable card is ok. I've been told by them that it's a TIVO problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

Can't we post about the TiVo WiFi 5 adapter? There are many threads, generic, Comcast and hardware specific about cable signal levels.


----------



## 241705

JoeKustra said:


> Can't we post about the TiVo WiFi 5 adapter? There are many threads, generic, Comcast and hardware specific about cable signal levels.


Yup. Sorry we strayed... I thought the original message was a signal too strong for the Wifi adapter, then it turned into something else.

So, back to the main topic: my new (a few weeks ago) Mini Vox with WiFi5 have been rock solid. I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## JoeKustra

blackngold75 said:


> Yup. Sorry we strayed... I thought the original message was a signal too strong for the Wifi adapter, then it turned into something else.
> So, back to the main topic: my new (a few weeks ago) Mini Vox with WiFi5 have been rock solid. I'm very happy with this purchase.


Thanks. I've run two hours of HD TV and two hours of YouTube children's junk without a dropout. So far, so good. My router is one floor down and one room away. It sits 6 inches from my other bridge (RE6500) that feeds an A93 Mini on a different host and have no problems, but I do have them on different channels.


----------



## 241705

JoeKustra said:


> I may have found a slight problem and would like confirmation. Since it's the last day of the month, I reset everything. I powered off my Mini VOX. It was off for over 30 minutes. When I applied power it failed to obtain an IP address (using DHCP). I had to select the DHCP option so it would ask for an IP address. It's fine now, and this is the first time I removed power since installing the adapter. Note that the network was running for three hours and all other devices were fine. I have about 13 things on wireless at this time.


I was recently doing some re-configuring in my upstairs room including relocating the TV mount. Over several days I unplugged the Mini multiple times, and every time it came back up correctly and was able to grab an IP address via DHCP every single time.


----------



## EWiser

After testing even with the tivo mini next to a WiFi mesh unit. I bought a TP-Link gigbit powerline setup. 
No drop outs and no losing the tivo bolt rock solid connnection.


----------



## jlb

I'm finally moving into a new house and I am going to try my powerline adapters I have when we move. If I Can't get that to work I'll just use my apple TV upstairs. Eventually I may run either ethernet or coax up to the bedroom.


----------



## Puppy76

jlb said:


> I'm finally moving into a new house and I am going to try my powerline adapters I have when we move. If I Can't get that to work I'll just use my apple TV upstairs. Eventually I may run either ethernet or coax up to the bedroom.


What do you mean by use your Apple TV? Do you mean use that ability to stream from the TiVo iOS app to the apple TV? Does that work, is it easy?

So is this wifi adapter working?

A review on Amazon claims it doesn't work with his Google Wifi because the 2.4 and 5GHz networks share the same name...that sounds nuts though, and is true of my previous two routers too.

I'm also not sure how you get the Mini to go to sleep or quit streaming or whatever, since I don't want it wasting wifi 24/7 for no reason.


----------



## JoeKustra

Puppy76 said:


> I'm also not sure how you get the Mini to go to sleep or quit streaming or whatever, since I don't want it wasting wifi 24/7 for no reason.


Hit the TiVo button. The video will continue if you set the video window option. If you disable the window, video and rf stop. Fifteen minutes later the Mini goes into screen saver mode.

One SSID sounds stupid for two or three bands. I use one SSID per band.


----------



## Puppy76

JoeKustra said:


> Hit the TiVo button. The video will continue if you set the video window option. If you disable the window, video and rf stop. Fifteen minutes later the Mini goes into screen saver mode.
> 
> One SSID sounds stupid for two or three bands. I use one SSID per band.


Okay, so I guess you can either go through the menus to hit standby, and that shuts off transmitting/frees up the Bolt, OR if you disable the video playback on the menu screens in Hydra, then simply hitting the TiVo button will basically accomplish the same thing, but easier?


----------



## JoeKustra

Puppy76 said:


> Okay, so I guess you can either go through the menus to hit standby, and that shuts off transmitting/frees up the Bolt, OR if you disable the video playback on the menu screens in Hydra, then simply hitting the TiVo button will basically accomplish the same thing, but easier?


Yes, but with the EAS test exception.


----------



## Puppy76

JoeKustra said:


> Yes, but with the EAS test exception.


What's EAS test exception mean? I feel like I should know and have no clue lol


----------



## JoeKustra

Puppy76 said:


> What's EAS test exception mean? I feel like I should know and have no clue lol


If a Mini drifts into a screen saver mode due to being ignored, it will be activated and placed on-line if an EAS test (or alert) happens. This wakeup up is ignored if the Mini has been placed into Standby mode. I reliably receive weekly, monthly state-wide and yearly tests.

If you are watching a recording, you will have that playback aborted also. You can resume when the alert is over.

Annual tests have changed: Nationwide EAS Test 9/20/18


----------



## Puppy76

JoeKustra said:


> If a Mini drifts into a screen saver mode due to being ignored, it will be activated and placed on-line if an EAS test (or alert) happens. This wakeup up is ignored if the Mini has been placed into Standby mode. I reliably receive weekly, monthly state-wide and yearly tests.
> 
> If you are watching a recording, you will have that playback aborted also. You can resume when the alert is over.
> 
> Annual tests have changed: Nationwide EAS Test 9/20/18


Thanks, and WEEEEEEIRD! I mean I'd heard about and received that thing to my cell phone a few years back, I think, (and I get monthly or so alerts during broadcasts, as part of the broadcast itself, and monthly tests of the siren system) but I had no clue my TIVO *itself* would alert! I mean obviously as part of a recording I'd get that, but not to the TiVo itself.

That's actually pretty cool as I'm using my Tivo way more than I'm using my phone, and I wouldn't mind alerts to more things...although technically my phone is usually on in the other room and I'd probably hear it (maybe...it's also always on like do not disturb mode).


----------



## mpfeifer

Puppy76 said:


> What do you mean by use your Apple TV? Do you mean use that ability to stream from the TiVo iOS app to the apple TV? Does that work, is it easy?
> 
> So is this wifi adapter working?
> 
> A review on Amazon claims it doesn't work with his Google Wifi because the 2.4 and 5GHz networks share the same name...that sounds nuts though, and is true of my previous two routers too.
> 
> I'm also not sure how you get the Mini to go to sleep or quit streaming or whatever, since I don't want it wasting wifi 24/7 for no reason.


I have a Mini Vox with wireless on a Google Wifi. no issues.


----------



## Puppy76

mpfeifer said:


> I have a Mini Vox with wireless on a Google Wifi. no issues.


perfect, thank you!

it would be bizarre if it didn't, but that's what a review on Amazon claimed. Some thing else must have been wrong.

I'll probably order it.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan

JoeKustra said:


> I can confirm that an A93 Mini running TE4 does not work with the wifi 5 adapter. There is no choice for WiFi in the selection screen.


Question for you if you don't mind. I have a A92 mini using Moca and a Roamio on wireless and not running Hydra. I would love to get rid of some wires on my mini. Sounds like a need to at least update my mini to a A93. Will the wireless adapter work with this set up or will I have to update my TiVo to the newer software?


----------



## JoeKustra

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Question for you if you don't mind. I have a A92 mini using Moca and a Roamio on wireless and not running Hydra. I would love to get rid of some wires on my mini. Sounds like a need to at least update my mini to a A93. Will the wireless adapter work with this set up or will I have to update my TiVo to the newer software?


I have had mixed results with a wireless TE3 Roamio. But my Roamio and A93 Mini are happy using one of the many wireless bridges. The Roamio shares a RE580D and the Mini shares a RE6500. 99% perfect, and that includes YouTube. But I have a Netgear R8300 router. The wifi 5 USB adapter is TE4 only and I don't know if it will work on an A93. I use an A95 adapter to a Roamio TE4 host.

BTW, the wifi 5 must be used with an 18" extension cord. You will still have wires.


----------



## Wayoverpar1

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Question for you if you don't mind. I have a A92 mini using Moca and a Roamio on wireless and not running Hydra. I would love to get rid of some wires on my mini. Sounds like a need to at least update my mini to a A93. Will the wireless adapter work with this set up or will I have to update my TiVo to the newer software?


The Iogear GWU637 Ethernet 2-WiFi universal adapter will work with the older A92 and A93 mini's. Very easy to set up using WPS and maintains a solid 2.4Ghz connection. The new Tivo WiFi 5 usb adapter is strictly for the A95 Vox and works at the 5Ghz range with has faster throughput. You would have to switch from Moca to Ethernet in order for this to work on your system. You can buy the GWU637 on Amazon or with prices between $35 to $45. I am very pleased with the unit and highly recommend it. Attached are some pictures of my install in an area that I didn't have Ethernet. You mentioned you don't like wires showing. I don't either, so I made a mount to fit on the back of the TV, which makes it easy to hide everything. I also made a shorter Ethernet cord and used a 3 ft HDMI cable.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018YPWORE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Unbeliever

I've got a GWU637 as well. I would only recommend it for the older (A92) minis, not the newer (A95) minis. For some odd reason, the A95 Minis don't chat often enough with the paired Roamio, and the GWU637 goes into low power mode and the A95 mini loses connection to the paired Roamio, not recovering until you power-cycle the GWU637. I haven't noticed that with the A92 Mini.

But if you can keep the GWU637 from going into power-saving mode, it works great with the A95. I tried the "secret menu" on the GWU637, but with the current firmware, it just puts up a blank page.

This is with TE3.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mikeguy

Unbeliever said:


> I've got a GWU637 as well. I would only recommend it for the older (A92) minis, not the newer (A95) minis. For some odd reason, the A95 Minis don't chat often enough with the paired Roamio, and the GWU637 goes into low power mode and the A95 mini loses connection to the paired Roamio, not recovering until you power-cycle the GWU637. I haven't noticed that with the A92 Mini.
> 
> But if you can keep the GWU637 from going into power-saving mode, it works great with the A95. I tried the "secret menu" on the GWU637, but with the current firmware, it just puts up a blank page.
> 
> This is with TE3.
> 
> --Carlos V.


_Thanks _for the warning.


----------



## lhvetinari

Personally, I've been using the TPlink TL-WR802N (N300 nano travel router) in Client mode for my Minis (one A93, one A95). Small enough to sit on top of the Mini, USB powered (so it can get power from the Mini's USB port), and seems to be rock solid.


----------



## Unbeliever

Unbeliever said:


> I've got a GWU637 as well. I would only recommend it for the older (A92) minis, not the newer (A95) minis. For some odd reason, the A95 Minis don't chat often enough with the paired Roamio, and the GWU637 goes into low power mode and the A95 mini loses connection to the paired Roamio, not recovering until you power-cycle the GWU637. I haven't noticed that with the A92 Mini.


Since I have an ASUS for my main Wifi, I figured another ASUS product might work better. A couple weeks ago I picked up an ASUS RP-N12 N300 and set it up as a media bridge, and I haven't noticed the loss of connection with the A95 Minis that I noticed with the GWU637.

--Carlos V.


----------



## jlb

Puppy76 said:


> What do you mean by use your Apple TV? Do you mean use that ability to stream from the TiVo iOS app to the apple TV? Does that work, is it easy?
> 
> So is this wifi adapter working?
> 
> A review on Amazon claims it doesn't work with his Google Wifi because the 2.4 and 5GHz networks share the same name...that sounds nuts though, and is true of my previous two routers too.
> 
> I'm also not sure how you get the Mini to go to sleep or quit streaming or whatever, since I don't want it wasting wifi 24/7 for no reason.


Sorry for not seeing your question until now. What I meant is I would be ok just watching whatever content I stream via my apple TV. But now that we are moved and have great wifi coverage and the room where the mini would go is directly overhead of the router, I may try going wifi.


----------



## jlb

Annnnnnnd, my mini has to hold off for now....call it the curse of two prong outlets.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan

Wayoverpar1 said:


> The Iogear GWU637 Ethernet 2-WiFi universal adapter will work with the older A92 and A93 mini's. Very easy to set up using WPS and maintains a solid 2.4Ghz connection. The new Tivo WiFi 5 usb adapter is strictly for the A95 Vox and works at the 5Ghz range with has faster throughput. You would have to switch from Moca to Ethernet in order for this to work on your system. You can buy the GWU637 on Amazon or with prices between $35 to $45. I am very pleased with the unit and highly recommend it. Attached are some pictures of my install in an area that I didn't have Ethernet. You mentioned you don't like wires showing. I don't either, so I made a mount to fit on the back of the TV, which makes it easy to hide everything. I also made a shorter Ethernet cord and used a 3 ft HDMI cable.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018YPWORE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ok, just to confirm. I could use the GWU637 adapter to plug into my A92 mini, which will then connect to my (non-hydra) Roamio via wifi?


----------



## HerronScott

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Ok, just to confirm. I could use the GWU637 adapter to plug into my A92 mini, which will then connect to my (non-hydra) Roamio via wifi?


Yes, although you are connecting the Mini to the adapter via Ethernet. 

Scott


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan

Wayoverpar1 said:


> The Iogear GWU637 Ethernet 2-WiFi universal adapter will work with the older A92 and A93 mini's. Very easy to set up using WPS and maintains a solid 2.4Ghz connection. The new Tivo WiFi 5 usb adapter is strictly for the A95 Vox and works at the 5Ghz range with has faster throughput. You would have to switch from Moca to Ethernet in order for this to work on your system. You can buy the GWU637 on Amazon or with prices between $35 to $45. I am very pleased with the unit and highly recommend it. Attached are some pictures of my install in an area that I didn't have Ethernet. You mentioned you don't like wires showing. I don't either, so I made a mount to fit on the back of the TV, which makes it easy to hide everything. I also made a shorter Ethernet cord and used a 3 ft HDMI cable.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018YPWORE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1





HerronScott said:


> Yes, although you are connecting the Mini to the adapter via Ethernet.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the advice. It took about 2 minutes to hook up yesterday and it's working great!


----------



## jimpmc

lhvetinari said:


> Personally, I've been using the TPlink TL-WR802N (N300 nano travel router) in Client mode for my Minis (one A93, one A95). Small enough to sit on top of the Mini, USB powered (so it can get power from the Mini's USB port), and seems to be rock solid.


I have the TP-Link AC-750 that I was hoping to use with a A93 Mini that I should have in a few days. Did you have to do any special configuration with the TPLink or on your router?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5RCZQH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## robr

Does only the tivo mini vox support a wifi adapter or would the original 1080p tivo mini also support it? I am setting up a TV outdoors and am planning to put a tivo mini in the bathroom near the tv location outside (hopefully the RF remote will be in range). The bathroom obviously has no cable jack or ethernet so I'm looking to connect the tivo mini to my bolt wirelessly. I don't really need 4K outside so was thinking of just buying the much cheaper mini rather than the 4k vox. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra

robr said:


> Does only the tivo mini vox support a wifi adapter or would the original 1080p tivo mini also support it? I am setting up a TV outdoors and am planning to put a tivo mini in the bathroom near the tv location outside (hopefully the RF remote will be in range). The bathroom obviously has no cable jack or ethernet so I'm looking to connect the tivo mini to my bolt wirelessly. I don't really need 4K outside so was thinking of just buying the much cheaper mini rather than the 4k vox. Thanks!


Only the Mini VOX running TE4 will function with their adapter. However there are several Ethernet wireless bridges that can do it. BTW, the Mini never "talks" to the host. It "talks" to the router. A good router helps.

I have never tested the Mini A93 on TE4 with the adapter, so I'm playing the odds. Also, I'm using a Mini VOX and the Mini is one floor above my router. My router is very good.


----------



## robr

JoeKustra said:


> Only the Mini VOX running TE4 will function with their adapter. However there are several Ethernet wireless bridges that can do it. BTW, the Mini never "talks" to the host. It "talks" to the router. A good router helps.
> 
> I have never tested the Mini A93 on TE4 with the adapter, so I'm playing the odds. Also, I'm using a Mini VOX and the Mini is one floor above my router. My router is very good.


Thanks for all that info, I don't run Hydra so that's out. Sounds like the ideal path might be Tivo Mini (non Vox) with an ethernet bridge. Any specific recommendations there or just any 5GHz wifi bridge?


----------



## JoeKustra

robr said:


> Thanks for all that info, I don't run Hydra so that's out. Sounds like the ideal path might be Tivo Mini (non Vox) with an ethernet bridge. Any specific recommendations there or just any 5GHz wifi bridge?


It's all about $$$$. I use RE6500, WUMC710, DEP-1650, EX7000 and RE580D. The RE580D is the easiest to configure. The others are really range extenders but do work. But as I said, the router is very important. I like my Netgear R8300, and the R8000 is ok too. Both are ugly. While Ethernet, MoCA and powerline are used by many, I can live with the 99% reliability of the bridge.

Right now my two A93 and they are using RE6500. My PC, two Roamio, and a Premiere are using the RE650D.


----------



## robr

JoeKustra said:


> It's all about $$$$. I use RE6500, WUMC710, DEP-1650, EX7000 and RE580D. The RE580D is the easiest to configure. The others are really range extenders but do work. But as I said, the router is very important. I like my Netgear R8300, and the R8000 is ok too. Both are ugly. While Ethernet, MoCA and powerline are used by many, I can live with the 99% reliability of the bridge.
> 
> Right now my two A93 and the are using RE6500. My PC, two Roamio, and a Premiere are using the RE650D.


I work for a company that among other things builds routers, extenders and develops the firmware. I am a technical PM for that team so in general I have a pretty solid network, but every now and then I have to load beta firmware or use pre-production hardware. I try to limit that though to avoid the family yelling at me that their wifi isn't working . Thanks for the info on the extenders, I'll add one to the ever growing shopping list for this backyard project.


----------



## azmojo

So I have a Tivo Bolt and a Tivo Mini Vox. Just moved and can't get the wired Ethernet to work so I bought the Tivo Mini Wifi adapter but I can't get it to work. According to the documents I need to update the Tivo Mini's software (v 20.7) but it won't update. I am running TE3 on my Tivo Bolt, is that why the software won't update on my Mini?


----------



## JoeKustra

azmojo said:


> So I have a Tivo Bolt and a Tivo Mini Vox. Just moved and can't get the wired Ethernet to work so I bought the Tivo Mini Wifi adapter but I can't get it to work. According to the documents I need to update the Tivo Mini's software (v 20.7) but it won't update. I am running TE3 on my Tivo Bolt, is that why the software won't update on my Mini?


The TiVo Mini VOX Wifi 5 adapter only works with TE4. 21.10.1.10.v8 is the current software. At this time, MoCA, Ethernet, Powerline and wireless bridges are suggested (in that order). Both of my A93 Mini use wireless bridges. They make Ethernet testers. Check Amazon.


----------



## krkaufman

azmojo said:


> can't get the wired Ethernet to work


What does this mean, specifically? You have an Ethernet jack through which you can't get ANY device to connect, or just the TiVo Mini VOX?

Separately, does the Mini VOX location have a coax outlet?


----------



## azmojo

JoeKustra said:


> The TiVo Mini VOX Wifi 5 adapter only works with TE4. 21.10.1.10.v8 is the current software. At this time, MoCA, Ethernet, Powerline and wireless bridges are suggested (in that order). Both of my A93 Mini use wireless bridges. They make Ethernet testers. Check Amazon.


Thanks. I tried Moca, both of my Tivos can find each other but then we have no outside internet access because you have to turn of Ethernet to enable Moca. How does that usually work?


----------



## lhvetinari

azmojo said:


> So I have a Tivo Bolt and a Tivo Mini Vox. Just moved and can't get the wired Ethernet to work so I bought the Tivo Mini Wifi adapter but I can't get it to work. According to the documents I need to update the Tivo Mini's software (v 20.7) but it won't update. I am running TE3 on my Tivo Bolt, is that why the software won't update on my Mini?


Yes. The Mini's software mirrors the host Bolt - so in this case, you would upgrade the Bolt and then the Mini would follow.

However, for the Mini to get the upgrade, you would need to get it connected to the network so it can download the update.

If possible, I'd advise using MoCA to avoid the wireless. Otherwise, if you want to stay with TE3, you can use a travel router as a wifi-to-ethernet bridge.


----------



## lhvetinari

azmojo said:


> Thanks. I tried Moca, both of my Tivos can find each other but then we have no outside internet access because you have to turn of Ethernet to enable Moca. How does that usually work?


Set the Bolt to Bridge mode (connect it to the Ethernet to get internet access, then go into the network screen, turn MoCa on and select Set Up as Bridge). This will connect the coax segment to the ethernet network thru the Bolt and get your Mini working, assuming it's connected to a coax jack.

Otherwise, if you're all wired for Ethernet, why use moca at all?


----------



## azmojo

krkaufman said:


> What does this mean, specifically? You have an Ethernet jack through which you can't get ANY device to connect, or just the TiVo Mini VOX?
> 
> Separately, does the Mini VOX location have a coax outlet?


I should have been more specific. I have ethernet cable testers and I spent several days looking at this and my conclusion is that the existing wiring is a no-go.
Yes, it does have coax, see my prior post. I don't understand how to get Moca to work and still have an Internet connection.


----------



## krkaufman

azmojo said:


> Thanks. I tried Moca, both of my Tivos can find each other but then we have no outside internet access because you have to turn of Ethernet to enable Moca. How does that usually work?


Something seems amiss in that MoCA configuration.

The instructions provided above should get you going:


lhvetinari said:


> Set the Bolt to Bridge mode (connect it to the Ethernet to get internet access, then go into the network screen, turn MoCa on and select Set Up as Bridge). This will connect the coax segment to the ethernet network thru the Bolt and get your Mini working, assuming it's connected to a coax jack.[


Once the BOLT is setup as the MoCA bridge, you'll just need to remove the Ethernet cable from the Mini, then configure it for a MoCA client connection.

Two caveats to this simple MoCA setup:

If you already have a MoCA bridge enabled on your coax (such as if your cable gateway supports MoCA), enabling a second bridge in the BOLT will likely cause problems;

If/when you have MoCA working properly, you'd want to ensure that you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed, at your cable signal's point-of-entry to your residence, to prevent your MoCA signals from slipping out onto the provider's premise (and possibly to a neighbor's).


----------



## krkaufman

azmojo said:


> So I have a Tivo Bolt and a Tivo Mini Vox. Just moved and can't get the wired Ethernet to work


Is Ethernet not working for just the Mini, or for *any* of your outlets?

If the BOLT can't be connected via Ethernet to your router, then you'd need a standalone MoCA adapter to establish the MoCA network for your coax segment (unless you have a combo cable modem/router with built-in MoCA bridging), and *then* you could configure both the BOLT and Mini as MoCA clients, networking with each other and your router over the coax. An example for this type of setup is pictured below:








(switch at BOLT optional)​
edit: p.s. Are you tuning OTA or cable (CableCARD) with your BOLT?

p.p.s. Bottom line: It sounds like you should be able to get MoCA working, so I'd recommend that as the primary focus, rather than the wireless adapter. (At least assuming the coax wiring was implemented better than the Cat* wiring.) And you may want to start a separate thread for troubleshooting the MoCA setup, to keep this one focused on the new TiVo wireless adapter.

edit: p.p.p.s. See >here< for an assortment of MoCA adapters; the goCoax MoCA 2.5 adapter is the best value, price/performance-wise.


----------



## azmojo

OK, I will revisit the Moca network. Does the Bolt need to be wired Ethernet? Iit is currently using Wifi, I can't get a wired connection there either. I think the issue is that Moca requires a wired Ethernet connection to use Moca. When I try to enable Moca it tells me to plug in an Ethernet cable.


----------



## krkaufman

azmojo said:


> OK, I will revisit the Moca network. Does the Bolt need to be wired Ethernet? Iit is currently using Wifi, I can't get a wired connection there either. I think the issue is that Moca requires a wired Ethernet connection to use Moca. When I try to enable Moca it tells me to plug in an Ethernet cable.


To act as the MoCA/Ethernet bridge, yes. But that's not a roadblock.

I believe I covered your situation in my previous post, >here<; though I still recommend starting a new thread to nail down the MoCA config, both to keep this thread focused on the new-ish TiVo wireless adapter *and* to improve the odds of MoCA-knowledgeable eyeballs on your issue.


----------

